# Can't decide if I should get a Bolt or switch to Directv?



## Land (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been a Tivo customer since 2005, and a Xfinity customer since 2008. 

About two months ago, my whole home theater was destroyed by water damage while I was out of town, including my Tivo Premiere XL4. Since then I started seriously thinking about switching to Directv because the deal Comcast has me in right now is good on the surface, but bad with all the extra fees they throw around. Directv would actually save me money during the first two years, after which I could switch back or get a new deal. Plust they're including a $300 Costco card, which would more than offset the $140 it would cost me to get out of my Comcast contract. They're actually set to install it in a few weeks but I believe I can still cancel it. 

But I'm wondering how the 4K Genie compares to the Bolt? As a long time Tivo customer would I be happier paying a bit more and sticking with Tivo? I can look up their specs individually, I'm mostly concerned about the overall user experience.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

To me programming is king. As is PQ. For me that would mean directv. I had to leave because of a tree growing that I can't remove. The Dvr is a side issue. That's for me. You have to decide what means what to you.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

IMHO, the Bolt is a more refined TV recording/watching appliance than the HR44 Genie I used two years ago. That said, I haven't used a Genie in two years, so I'm not sure how much the software may have improved.

And if any of these things are important to you, I also give the Bolt the edge for skipmode, seamlessly integrating Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, etc., and the TiVo mobile apps, for remote DVR management and OOH streaming/downloading.

As far as cost, will your Comcast internet charges go up significantly, once you go a la carte?

If you do stick with TiVo, I recommend waiting a few weeks to see what the Bolt+ will offer, vs the Bolt.

*EDITED TO ADD: *I'm in the NE and I do remember about a half dozen outages due to weather in 2011-2012. Dish was unobstructed and well calibrated, so that wasn't the issue.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Personally, we left DirecTV years ago when the final straw was their program guide was messed up and we missed the season finale of several TV shows which really hit the WAF down to zero. Prior to that we had intermittent problems whenever it snowed or rained too hard. We were in Illinois (both Chicago and Bloomington) and had the same rain/snow problem in both locations. No matter how many times they came out to realign the dish it never went away. I guess if you live someplace without a lot of snow/rain it might be useable. 

Back then we switched to Comcast (our only choice) and they were actually not too bad. I don't recall a single outage in the 7 years we had them. But then we moved to Indianapolis and decided to go OTA and OTT (sling tv) and haven't looked back. We pick up 50 stations here some as far away as Terre Haute and between OTA and sling tv / roku we pretty much get everything we need.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind, is that for 4K broadcasts with Directv, you need the Genie HR54 connected to a non-4K tv, and the Genie Mini (client box) C61 connected to the 4K tv. In addition, to get their 4K channels (I believe there are three of them, with very limited live 4K content, and just repeats), you need to subscribe to Directv's Ultimate package.

I have both Bolt (with Verizon FIOS) and Directv (with HR44, and wireless Genie Mini).

In my opinion, I much prefer Bolt compared to Genie DVr. By far. Genie DVRs (HR 54 is not much different than the HR44) are slower than TiVo, and I hate their guide and UI.

PQ is better than Verizon's, and more channel choices (you have to pay more though), but the PQ depends on your provider. There are cable providers that don't have a bad PQ.

In my opinion, I would not do Directv at this time, until the next (rumored) generation of Genies comes out.


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

I just came from DirecTV. Don't do it. DirecTV nickel and dimes you to death. The extra fees on top of the programming package will take an advertised $59.99 package up to over $100. It costs $23 per month alone just to have HD, DVR and multi room viewing. Also it costs $7.99 extra per room. A complete ripoff. Oh, and don't forget the taxes on top of that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

My cost of lesser programming and TiVo with fios is almost the same as with directv.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> My cost of lesser programming and TiVo with fios is almost the same as with directv.


You figuring internet as well? Unbundled FiOS internet (50mbps), equipment fees and taxes runs around $70, here in NY.

I pay Cablevision $107/month all in for 2 cablecards, 50/25, router, phone, taxes and fees. Will be another $30/month once each Bolt's free year of service expires.

My last DIRECTV bill in 2014 for comparable programming and equipment was about $120. I paid about $45/month for internet (Cablevision) and $12/month for Vonage phone, so about $175, all in. Not sure what that would be today, but probably $200, at least.


----------



## Land (Jun 11, 2012)

Chris Blount said:


> I just came from DirecTV. Don't do it. DirecTV nickel and dimes you to death. The extra fees on top of the programming package will take an advertised $59.99 package up to over $100. It costs $23 per month alone just to have HD, DVR and multi room viewing. Also it costs $7.99 extra per room. A complete ripoff. Oh, and don't forget the taxes on top of that.


See, that's exactly what Comcast is doing to me right now, my $120 plan for Xfinity cable + 75 Mbs internet turns into more like $190 after fees. That's not even including the separate Tivo service I was paying for as well. I think I can get it down to like $160 or $170 if I remove some stuff, but that's about it.

The DirecTV plan I got was $55/month, Genie included, and $50/month for 75 Mbs for AT&T internet, for 24 months. The lady who signed me up said it would be a little more with tax but that there weren't wouldn't be any additional miscellaneous fees (HD fee, Cablecard fee, insurance, stuff like that).

Still, based on the comments in this thread, I think I'm going to see if I can cancel it. Strangely in all the paperwork they gave me there's not a single word in there about whether or not I can cancel it before installation. But between wanting to stick with Tivo and hearing bad things about Directv I think I'm going to try.

Also, I had no idea you needed both the HR54 and Genie Mini, or that you needed the ultimate package to even get 4k channels. That was one of the big selling points for me and based on what I was told I thought they were included, but I really should have read the paperwork I signed more closely so I really only have myself to blame for that.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Land said:


> Also, I had no idea you needed both the HR54 and Genie Mini, or that you needed the ultimate package to even get 4k channels. That was one of the big selling points for me and based on what I was told I thought they were included, but I really should have read the paperwork I signed more closely so I really only have myself to blame for that.


Absolutely:

http://www.directv.com/technology/4k

Scroll down to the end. If you have RVU built in your 4K tv, no Mini is needed, but you would still be paying the $7/month for the RVU, and for the HR54. I have not implemented the 4K for my directv and my 4K tv, but people who have, repeatedly have said that a Mini C61 works much better than RVU.

I am hoping that you specifically told them when ordering that you want 4K with the service. If you did not, they will bring over an HR44 and no HR54. A special LNB is also required for 4K, not necessarily current requirement, but standard install for future proof.

If you are used to TiVo , I am afraid you will be disappointed with Genie.

Please update us here how it goes once you complete the install


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> My cost of lesser programming and TiVo with fios is almost the same as with directv.


My directv bill is almost the same with my Verizon FIOS bill Triple Play (phone, 100/100 Internet, tv with TiVo and HBO)


----------



## Land (Jun 11, 2012)

thyname said:


> Absolutely:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/technology/4k
> 
> ...


Well, like I said, going to try to get out of it if I can. My TV does in fact have RVU, but after all those fees and needing the ultimate or premier package, I don't think I would even bother even if I got stuck with Directv.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

thyname said:


> If you are used to TiVo , I am afraid you will be disappointed with Genie.


Not right now, you won't. I haven't had to alter any of my Genie Series Recordings or Team Passes, unlike with my Bolt.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

sangs said:


> Not right now, you won't. I haven't had to alter any of my Genie Series Recordings or Team Passes, unlike with my Bolt.


Obviously where there is a big change like this, things can go wrong. Hopefully, once the transition is over, things will get fixed and go back to normal. Hopefully. Having said this, my transition for me (Bolt with Verizon FIOS, and Roamio OTA with Antenna) was smooth, and the only thing that I had to go and change is "my channels" and "my favorite channels".


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

thyname said:


> Obviously where there is a big change like this, things can go wrong. Hopefully, once the transition is over, things will get fixed and go back to normal. Hopefully. Having said this, my transition for me (Bolt with Verizon FIOS, and Roamio OTA with Antenna) was smooth, and the only thing that I had to go and change is "my channels" and "my favorite channels".


Oh, I know. I was just being a little flippant. My wife says I do that sometimes. Wait. Sorry. She just corrected me. Most times.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I was a DirecTV customer for 14 years till I was forced to move and because of a tree and the eve of the roof was unable to continue. My first TiVo experience was with DirecTV and loved it so when forced to switch to TWC cable I went TiVo instead of their DVR. While I never had a Genie DVR my HDR-21 and HDR-23 were eventually fantastic, initially they weren't. I was lucky enough to be a beta tester for DirecTV multi-room with two DVR's. The one thing they did better than TiVo imho was the interleaved combined dvr now playing playlist. 

I've heard the complaints that rain and snow knock out sat TV for years. Ironically neighbors who had cable frequently lost their tv also and my satellite was back as soon as the worst of the storm was gone, they were still dark! Snow, take a broom and brush the snow off the dish, cable well they have to wait till the downed cable was replaced.

Each has pros and cons, I'm unlikely to ever go back to DirecTV especially after they were bought out by the death star company. And my TiVo equipment works well, add I sold the DirecTV DVR's and the AM-21's for ota (legally, I'd had them long enough they were per DirecTV mine). No, lie I cried losing DirecTV for TWC, now I'm OTA and TWC/Charter is only my ISP.

I know this rant really isn't very helpful, it is my experience though.The issue I have with the BOLT+ is that it is cable only, completely removing the ATSC capability is a rather big deal.


----------

